# Are you in favour of racial gene editing?



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

???


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

I support but don't know what side effects that would create after editing a human's genom.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> I support but don't know what side effects that would create after editing a human's genom.





Yeah true but it would end all the white genocide shit occurring right know ngl imagine if everyone looked the same for a day imagine if everyone looked like opry for a day


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 10, 2020)

Of course you made this thread.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Of course you made this thread.





Who else but the self hating curry


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yeah true but it would end all the white genocide shit occurring right know ngl imagine if everyone looked the same for a day imagine if everyone looked like opry for a day


Daleofaelid pheno should be used for this,and finally personality comes up for relations.Seems possible for rich guy's children


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 10, 2020)

No, because it's gonna be overpriced, and only créme de la creme grand of the people are gonna benefit


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> No, because it's gonna be overpriced, and only créme de la creme grand of the people are gonna benefit





Well to start of with it would be expensive but as time goes on the prices would drop rapidly.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Daleofaelid pheno should be used for this,and finally personality comes up for relations.Seems possible for rich guy's children





Tbqh if your not using a nordic god pheno what are you doing.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> ???





4 voted no either I'm seeing coping ethnics or Whites who don't want ethnics to send either is possible.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

I always know who make these threads.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Whites who don't want ethnics to send


Going from curry to white may have negative repercussions.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Going from curry to white may have negative repercussions.



Like what?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Tbqh if your not using a nordic god pheno what are you doing.


Faelid is ideal pheno


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 10, 2020)

No cheating genetics negatively influences me and my race.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Like what?


Less people working on Microsoft


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Less people working on Microsoft





From Microsoft to super hard lmak


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Is it possible to take curry intelligence with white disapperance


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> Is it possible to take curry intelligence white disapperance





I morphed your avi as best as I could note I need to go to bed and can align it with a line.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I morphed your avi as best as I could note I need to go to bed and can align it with a line.
> 
> View attachment 455413


i'm cruise look alike if had his lower third with eyebrow lowering


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i'm cruise look alike if had his lower third with eyebrow lowering





You have different bones as well ngl mainly the eyes the cruise look like with most these models is the eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You have different bones as well ngl mainly the eyes the cruise look like with most these models is the eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You have different bones as well ngl mainly the eyes the cruise look like with most these models is the eyes.


i didn't understand my eye shape looks like him?


----------



## GrayEyedBarrett (Jun 10, 2020)

No. Ruins the social hierarchy. As much as we hate to admit it we need incels or it would go against human nature.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 455417
> View attachment 455418




Different phenos ngl yours seems more nord


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i didn't understand my eye shape looks like him?





Maybe it's the squinting from cruise


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Different phenos ngl yours seems more nord


Hes pret same pheno but with like 5% negroid


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 455417
> View attachment 455418





Maybe it's the angles ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Less people working on Microsoft


brutall pajeetpill


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Maybe it's the squinting from cruise


can't understand you tell it correct my eyes look like or not


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

mine kinda look like here


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Maybe it's the angles ngl


I am Pitt look a like


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> View attachment 455422
> 
> mine kinda look like here


He looked really good yet not so good in top Gun idk What it is


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> View attachment 455422
> 
> mine kinda look like here


pheno before bones


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> pheno before bones


you ruined my day gotta get back to goat fucking


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> pheno before bones




Pheno is cope ngl if your using thst as the main standard rather than using it as mere probabalstic model


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Pheno is cope ngl if your using thst as the main standard rather than using it as mere probabalstic model


Faelid pheno almost garante Chad


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Faelid pheno almost garante Chad


middleeastern pheno mogs


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Faelid pheno almost garante Chad





On averages yes but I expect tons of truecels as well as genes are random.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> middleeastern pheno mogs





Atlanto med is nice ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> middleeastern pheno mogs


Jfl utter Cope, it can look rlly good as is the case for Cruise but it has lower success rate and is a more dark traid less charismatic pheno compared to Faelid which is more superhero/charisma ”perfect man” kinda thing while med is dark traid villain


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Pheno is cope ngl if your using thst as the main standard rather than using it as mere probabalstic model


phenotypes are also related with bonestructure


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl utter Cope, it can look rlly good as is the case for Cruise but it has lower success rate and is a more dark traid less charismatic pheno compared to Faelid which is more superhero/charisma ”perfect man” kinda thing while med is dark traid villain


good on cruise,it depends on bone structure ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Like what?


Will get hit with "self hating" allegations.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> phenotypes are also related with bonestructure





Yes that's why I said probabilitiscally phenos account for looks on averages but exceptions exist and at the end of the day a good looking dude is a good looking dude despite pheno


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> good on cruise,it depends on bone structure ngl


With Faelid you dont Even need perfect bones look at Pitt he has kinda recessed maxilla and chin + un projected zygos yet still god tier and mogs Cruise


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl utter Cope, it can look rlly good as is the case for Cruise but it has lower success rate and is a more dark traid less charismatic pheno compared to Faelid which is more superhero/charisma ”perfect man” kinda thing while med is dark traid villain





Failed gods ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yes that's why I said probabilitiscally phenos account for looks on averages but exceptions exist and at the end of the day a good looking dude is a good looking dude despite pheno


pheno is main part of attractiveness.
this is why dravidancels are ultra ugly and have 0 smv despite having god-tier bones


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> pheno is main part of attractiveness.
> this is why dravidancels are ultra ugly and have 0 smv despite having god-tier bones


Since When do They have god tier bones? From What i’ve seen indians have the worst bones on the planets with asians having better but also worse pheno


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> pheno is main part of attractiveness.
> this is why dravidancels are ultra ugly and have 0 smv despite having god-tier bones





Again on averages this true all im saying is outliers always exist and your looking at this the wrong way by simple looking at pheno


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Since When do They have god tier bones? From What i’ve seen indians have the worst bones on the planets with asians having better but also worse pheno





I think he means the villager type curries the types that have grew up with a robust diet robustness is irrespective of race


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> With Faelid you dont Even need perfect bones look at Pitt he has kinda recessed maxilla and chin + un projected zygos yet still god tier and mogs Cruise


you need to accept that tom is unmoggable god,if we here talk about him even with his 5'7 feet,it's about his face.If they are in the same level,pitt mogs to oblivion but tom is better in face so he equalizes the fight
jfl you admit that


ArvidGustavsson said:


> look at Pitt he has kinda recessed maxilla and chin + un projected zygos







>


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Since When do They have god tier bones? From What i’ve seen indians have the worst bones on the planets with asians having better but also worse pheno


some rural south indians have very good bones but looks like shit due to pheno, you talk about the north indians who are bonneless vegan cuck


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> you need to accept that tom is unmoggable god,if we here talk about him even with his 5'7 feet,it's about his face.If they are in the same level,pitt mogs to oblivion but tom is better in face so he equalizes the fight
> jfl you admit that
> 
> View attachment 455438
> ...





Fuck cruise looks like a god here


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I think he means the villager type curries the types that have grew up with a robust diet robustness is irrespective of race


Over if you didn’g grow up in northen Sweden chopping Wood all day and being high T like me


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Over if you didn’g grow up in northen Sweden chopping Wood all day and being high T like me




T is going down overall anyways world wide. 

Hence why older gens mog new ones.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> T is going down overall anyways world wide.
> 
> Hence why older gens mog new ones.


Sweden > everything


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> you need to accept that tom is unmoggable god,if we here talk about him even with his 5'7 feet,it's about his face.If they are in the same level,pitt mogs to oblivion but tom is better in face so he equalizes the fight
> jfl you admit that
> 
> View attachment 455438
> ...


tom welling mogs hard this little chiwawa


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Well to start of with it would be expensive but as time goes on the prices would drop rapidly.


By the time it drops down, i will probably reach my 40's and my collagen is gonna crash, so it's a lose/lose anyways


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Sweden > everything


Sweden is liberal cuckhole


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Sweden > everything




Nord+atlantid>everything ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> T is going down overall anyways world wide.
> 
> Hence why older gens mog new ones.


Just makes it more of a halo to still be high T in these rough low T times


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Nord+atlantid>everything ngl


I need Atlantid wife ngl ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Fuck cruise looks like a god here


he does brother he is definition of male sex appeal


Mathafack said:


> tom welling mogs hard this little chiwawa
> View attachment 455440


You Mean Mathafack ?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Just makes it more of a halo to still be high T in these rough low T times





Compared to old gens it's nothing


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I need Atlantid wife ngl ngl





Same ngl but I don't wanna waste her beautiful blood line but like 1 outlier shouldn't do to much damage right?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> he does brother he is definition of male sex appeal
> 
> You Mean Mathafack ?


my friend compared me to him when I talked to him about smallville, it was the best moment of my life jfl I'm even more autist than arvid


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Compared to old gens it's nothing


I mean since everyone is becomming low T, being high T is Even more of a halo than it was before


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Same ngl but I don't wanna waste her beautiful blood line but like 1 outlier shouldn't do to much damage right?


i'll take a daleofaelid ngl to breed blonde cruise


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Same ngl but I don't wanna waste her beautiful blood line but like 1 outlier shouldn't do to much damage right?


Keep Your head up king everyones bloodline is worth the same


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I mean since everyone is becomming low T, being high T is Even more of a halo than it was before





Yeah true hence why most men today lack a jawline


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i'll take a daleofaelid ngl to breed blonde cruise


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Yeah true hence why most men today lack a jawline


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 455443


you don't lack


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Nord+atlantid>everything ngl


north pontid will mog, just wait


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 455443





We're talking averages in britian most men I see lack jawline


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> north pontid will mog, just wait
> View attachment 455445





Oh yeah and that godly pheno as well


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Oh yeah and that godly pheno as well


Is Dolph Lundgren perfect development


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> We're talking averages in britian most men I see lack jawline


reptile how many bloodline do i need to have colored eye sons my dad has green eye and my mothers mother has blue eyes if i took daleofaelid


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Is Dolph Lundgren perfect development





Yes lmao hitlers wet dream


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> reptile how many bloodline do i need to have colored eye sons my dad has green eye and my mothers mother has blue eyes





Your turk literally 1 gen


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> reptile how many bloodline do i need to have colored eye sons my dad has green eye and my mothers mother has blue eyes if i took daleofaelid


And you dont?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Oh yeah and that godly pheno as well


I will mog hard this little tom soon
@inceletto you are not ready about my surgery plan😈


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I will mog hard this little tom soon
> @inceletto you are not ready about my surgery plan😈


😈 😈


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your turk literally 1 gen


so my son has colored eye directly?


ArvidGustavsson said:


> And you dont?


i have goat fucker pheno with pale skin,thats why i'm not fucking your oneitis rn


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> I will mog hard this little tom soon
> @inceletto you are not ready about my surgery plan😈


rly wonder ngl you must have perfect bone structure,if you have this eye area without squinting


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> so my son has colored eye directly?
> 
> i have goat fucker pheno with pale skin,thats why i'm not fucking your oneitis rn





Oh coloured eyes that is less to Do with race and more to do with your ancestry you have a higher chance for sure though as 1 of your family possessed this


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> so my son has colored eye directly?
> 
> i have goat fucker pheno with pale skin,thats why i'm not fucking your oneitis rn


If i had an oneitis she Would be in my bed next to me rn


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> rly wonder ngl you must have perfect bone structure,if you have this eye area without squinting


nah my eye area is genetic from my dad but my undereyes support is still subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> nah my eye area is genetic from my dad but my undereyes support is still subhuman


All We need is a little Pittmaxxing yeah


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> nah my eye area is genetic from my dad but my undereyes support is still subhuman


hahaha just look at mine it can be determined with even dark and white colored photos i have utter subhuman eye area


ArvidGustavsson said:


> If i had an oneitis she Would be in my bed next to me rn


i have gf but can't fuck her ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> All We need is a little Pittmaxxing yeah


no thanks 
I will tom wellingmaxx 😈


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i have gf but can't fuck her ngl


Makes No sense Jfl, u 2 awkvard or shy or some shit Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Makes No sense Jfl, u 2 awkvard or shy or some shit Jfl


virginity means something in turkey will try analmaxx this summer


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> no thanks
> I will tom wellingmaxx 😈


Dark traid low inhib move 😈 😈 😈


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> virginity means something in turkey will try analmaxx this summer


You gonna loose ur Virginity anal Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Or do you mean you want to get fucked by strap on anal?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

I dont judge


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Or do you mean you want to get fucked by strap on anal?


said virginity dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 10, 2020)

I want the whole world to be white


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> said virginity dumbass


Doesnt that count though


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> I want the whole world to be white


And yet you call a Faelid Pitt look a like 25% asian Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Doesnt that count though


keep fapping fagg i gonna beat my gf's ass


----------

